# Wildfire smoke is choking us out. Others are far worse off.



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

There are over 500 wildfires burning in British Columbia right now. I have no idea how many more are burning across the rest of Western Canada and the USA. Although the smoke is a major irritant and health issue for us in the Vancouver area even though we are 150 miles from the nearest fire, it is far worse in other communities closer to the fires. They have street lights coming on at 2 in the afternoon.
My sympathies to those in evacuation areas and those that have lost their lives and properties to this 
terrible fire season. Thoughts and Prayers for all.

Normal summer day:

Last 2 weeks:


----------



## Bogart (Jun 23, 2018)

Sorry to hear about that. That's a bad situation. Your yard looks great.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Shindoman I'm not far from you, I'm in Kamloops. Woke up this morning to a blue sky, first one in 2 months.

We're in a valley and we seem to get smoke from every direction. This is the second summer ruined by smoke and fire.

Your lawn looks awesome! Do you get a lot of shade? How many hours of sunlight?


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

It's not unusual for us in Iowa to see smoke from Canadian wildfires. But this year, it's been a pretty prolonged experience. I can only imagine what it's like in BC.

Makes for some pretty sunrises/sunsets though. I took this picture on Saturday during our group run.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

cfinden said:


> @Shindoman I'm not far from you, I'm in Kamloops. Woke up this morning to a blue sky, first one in 2 months.
> 
> We're in a valley and we seem to get smoke from every direction. This is the second summer ruined by smoke and fire.
> 
> Your lawn looks awesome! Do you get a lot of shade? How many hours of sunlight?


Basically full sun, just a bit of shade from the house in the morning.


----------

